# Starting all over...... Hello Spektra!



## Kareninanyc (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello again Spektra peeps!

I used to post here but I forgot my username and pasword 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, I am starting all over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thank you for all the forums and your posts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now, I'll be posting as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-K


----------



## Medusamane (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## Kareninanyc (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you Medusamane!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Medusamane* 

 
_Welcome back!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome back to Specktra!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 10, 2010)

back to the forum!


----------



## nunu (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Becksabec (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## Purple (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## peachsuns (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## winwin (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Kareninanyc (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you Camnagem!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You're so kind!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_Welcome back to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Kareninanyc (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you LMD84!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For welcoming back!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 back to the forum!_


----------



## Kareninanyc (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you Nunu!  Love your avatar!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_



_


----------



## Kareninanyc (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks much Becksabec!!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Becksabec* 

 
_Welcome back!_


----------



## Kareninanyc (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks much Purple!!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_



_


----------



## Kareninanyc (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks much Peachsuns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hello kitty avatar, nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachsuns* 

 
_



_


----------



## Kareninanyc (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks fellow New Yorker Winwin!!!!  
Were u lucky enough to get the elusive SR last week? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope u did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *winwin* 

 
_



_


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 14, 2010)

welcome back


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## awyer (Jul 14, 2010)

Welcome Back!!


----------



## Kareninanyc (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks a lot beautytraveler!!!!  Appreciate it 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautytraveler* 

 
_welcome back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## Kareninanyc (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks much awyer!  And welcome too to the forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *awyer* 

 
_Welcome Back!!_


----------



## Kareninanyc (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you much for the msg MzzRach!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_



_


----------



## Susanne (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome back!! Enjoy!


----------



## Kareninanyc (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you Susanne!!!  I always enjoy reading ur posts!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Welcome back!! Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Hypathya (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't you ever leave us!!


----------

